# earliest chansoniers versus later chansonier in medieval chanson genra ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard Thibaut de champagne an early ''chansonier'' and love his work, than i heard desprez chanson and Dufay (Dufay is godlike) Desprez is good since he is a funny guy el grillo prove it.

What about Thibaut de champagne and other earlier chansoniers well dont know em mutch, i know France and Italy had a strong history of chansons in this genra.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Ars Antiqua composers are few, I only know about Jean Machaut, Francesco Landini, John Dunstable, all are Ars Nova composers. I check on the internet, Thibaut De Champagne belongs to Ars Vetu, the preceding Ars Nova. There are many anonymous songs from both eras, I guess.


----------



## Juan Gonzalez (Mar 17, 2016)

Tradicional of the region I live in Spain (a very good version, btw). Specially famous here the one that starts in 6:00.

In general I found ars antiqua a bit boring, maybe it is too much for me.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Adam de la Halle and other troubadours/trouvères...


----------

